# Upper left side back pain



## Night_Wing (Apr 8, 2016)

I have this upper left side back pain that I woke up with Monday morning and hasn't went away. I didn't lift on the days before. Any experience  this?


----------



## snake (Apr 8, 2016)

Poor sleeping position and age?


----------



## Night_Wing (Apr 8, 2016)

28 years old, I'm a side sleeper.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 8, 2016)

Probably some random sleep deal that coulda happened to anyone.

Dont lift any weight till it is gone for a couple days.


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2016)

Any chance you may recall doing anything out of the ordinary? I spend a lot of time in the gym but changing the oil in both vehicles always gives me a stiff neck the next day. Just an idea.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 9, 2016)

snake said:


> Any chance you may recall doing anything out of the ordinary? I spend a lot of time in the gym but changing the oil in both vehicles always gives me a stiff neck the next day. Just an idea.



Ha, Riding in a car/truck with a bench seat kills my back.  I wish they would put bucket seats in the back seat of police cars and F450s.


----------

